# Why can't every Monday be like this!



## Cat (Apr 27, 2015)

I got a surprise box in from fvgardens today. I have know idea what they are at the moment since I kinda just sent them some money and told them to surprise me with different orchids. I let them pick the plants out for me. I will update what I got later.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2015)

Woah! Great haul! Charlotte from FV is wonderful and always sends the best of what she has when you buy with her.


----------



## troy (Apr 27, 2015)

What are they?


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh great! Thanks for posting - it's nice to see some of their plants in person.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, what did you get!?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 27, 2015)

Must've been a lot of money, I think those tags say Phrag. kovachii!


----------



## Justin (Apr 27, 2015)

nice. but is it the pic or are some of the kovachii damaged?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2015)

Christmas in April!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2015)

From what I can see, all 6 of the phrags ( I think they are phrags?) are not looking too good.


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2015)

The taller plants look a bit shipping rumpled, but they'll
straighten out just fine. Cat, you did well. Most of our
nursery customers just call in an order. They know our
nursery manager will pick the very best trees for them.
Sometimes customers who come here to tag their trees
pick ones that we'd plow under. A trustworthy vendor
is an asset!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would not be happy with this order..I see quite a bit of rot on several phrags


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

This is what I got. The Phrags do seem to have a little something going on but it's not as bad as the pictures make them look. I also re-potted everything and the roots on every plant are very healthy and strong. I did send an e-mail to ask about the Phrags and I'm just waiting to hear back. It was probably caused form shipping since the package got stuck over the weekend witch is not fvgardens fault at all. Canada Post doesn't seem to always keep their word with delivery and a 2 day shipping turns into a week. 

- Onc. Twinkle 'Fantasy'
- Odontocidium Sunny Daze 'Hilo Bay'
- Onc. Heaven Scent 'Redolence'
- Masd. Maui Gold
- Phrag. Kovachii x 4
- Phrag. Barbara Leann x Besseae
- Phrag.Fritz Schomberg (Kovachii x Besseae)
- Paph. Wardii Alba
- Paph. Wardii
- paph. superbiens
- paph. Dayanum
- paph. Norito Hasegawa
- paph Franz Glanz


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes, Canadian Post can be sketchy.  The Paphs and Masdie look OK. Good luck.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a big order! 
I hope brown patches on the phrags are dry and not spreading. You are brave to just let them select stuff... What if they sent you something you don't likepoke


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Not possible to send me something I don't like


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

The brown patches are dry and strong. Feels like any normal leaf to the touch. My guess is that they got some cold damage. We have been having double digits for a few weeks now in my area but last week we had 2 days where the temperature dropped below zero. Now it's back in the double digits....dam weather.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 28, 2015)

Great! Good luck with them. 
It is finally getting warm here too...


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Here are some more orchids I have received from fvgardens to use as a reference. They have not been in my care for very long and you can see how happy and healthy they are. This is what you can expect when buying some plants from them.


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cat said:


> The brown patches are dry and strong. Feels like any normal leaf to the touch. My guess is that they got some cold damage. We have been having double digits for a few weeks now in my area but last week we had 2 days where the temperature dropped below zero. Now it's back in the double digits....dam weather.



i thought cold damage when i saw the picture. if that is the case then i think they will.grow through it.


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Just to keep you updated. Terry called me today and offered a full refund do to the cold damages on the Phrags or to replace them and send them at a later time to avoid any damage. They are very nice people.


----------



## John M (Apr 28, 2015)

That is great for you that they'll refund your money, or replace the frozen plants; but, I wonder why they were sent in the first place? 

I've started shipping some plants, including a big roth in bloom. But, I watched the weather forecast for my area and for the destination area and simply waited for above freezing temps in both, even if it's just barely above freezing. I also included heat packs in the box and used a styrofoam box with a tight-fitting lid, for insulation against the cold. Good thing too, because Canada Post screwed up (as usual!) and the box ended up sitting in a truck outside overnight with -2*C temps; but, the plant was fine.


----------



## Cat (Apr 28, 2015)

Yah this is not the 1st bad experience I've had with Canada Post.....and I missed a big roth in bloom from you!!! :sob: Ohh the Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer now has 2 open blooms but I'm thinking I will wait till a 3rd one opens before I post pictures or all 4


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, the courier companies are not much better than Canada Post. The only thing you can do is pack VERY well and assume that the box will be drop-kicked everywhere and be left out in freezing temps. But, it helps to not ship when it's that cold. I shipped the roth because the customer had bought it last fall and we were waiting for the warmer weather. But, the plant came into bloom and it'd be nice if my customer got to enjoy the blooms, not me. I had his money....he needed his plant; so, I suggested that we take advanatage of a warmer "window" in the weather and I'd take extra precautions as well (heat packs and styro box). 'Looking forward to the CHD photos....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2015)

I have had some very,.."interesting" experiences with Canada post also..!!


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

Here is an update. They have replaced every plant that had frost damage and sent a couple extra

- Phrag. Kovachii x4
- Phrag. Barbara Leann (Besseae x Fischeri) x Besseae
- Phrag.Fritz Schomberg (Kovachii x Besseae)
- Phrag. Hanne Popow (Besseae x Schlimii) x kovachii
- Phrag. Incan Treasure (Kovachii x Longifolium)
- Masd. Maui Gold

At this point I'm sure the Phrag. Barbara Leann x Besseae, and 1 of the Phrag. Kovachii is going to make it from the 1st shipment that had some frost damage. I'm not sure about the other ones yet.

This shipment arrived with no damage at all. All plants are healthy.


----------

